# Safe interior?



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Anyone ever re-outfitted the interior of a safe? I bought a gun safe which was a good deal, and while I'm happy as can be with the safe case, lock and fireproofing, the interior leaves much to be desired. Now I was considering just building the interior out of particle board and felt, I'm considering instead building out all the sides of the interior with 1/2 inch cherry ply, and then building the uprights and shelves out of cherry, without using felt on much other than gun contact surfaces.....

Thoughts??


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have more pistols than long guns. I built more pistol shelf out of whatever wood I had laying around and covered them with speaker box carpet.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I spent a summer working in a Browning gun safe factory and we glued and stapled carpet to plywood shelves and uprights. This was the case even on the higher end models.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I was thinking about doing something like this....


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

hwebb99 said:


> I have more pistols than long guns. I built more pistol shelf out of whatever wood I had laying around and covered them with speaker box carpet.


" whatever wood I had laying around" works for me. The interior of my safe is not something that someone other than myself is going to see. Or at least I hope not.

I used plywood and felt to add shelves.

George


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Your safe picture idea is IMO very do-able if you consider your safe as a large cedar closet with adjustable shelves. Hope you share pics of the finished project. Be safe.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

That looks nice, but I could fit twice as many guns inside the same space. If I was trying to make a safe look nice I would concentrate on building a shell for the outside. How many people see the inside of your safe?


----------



## arvanlaar (Dec 29, 2014)

You need some nades... just sayin...


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't need to fit twice as many guns inside....there's plenty of space...

And while the inside doesn't need to look nice, I really want to rebuild it to make it more functional, but believe anything worth doing is worth doing well.


----------



## Mbrockman5 (Feb 25, 2013)

Lowe's sells a roll of grey Indoor/Outdoor carpet that I used to refinish the inside of one of my safe interior projects. I'd recommend getting one of those carpet rolls, and a box of Aromatic Cedar closet liner. It looks and smells great in a safe

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Mbrockman5 said:


> Lowe's sells a roll of grey Indoor/Outdoor carpet that I used to refinish the inside of one of my safe interior projects. I'd recommend getting one of those carpet rolls, and a box of Aromatic Cedar closet liner. It looks and smells great in a safe
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Aroma is fumes outgassing from the wood. Cedar is not normally used in an area where there is lots of metal.

Do we know that this cedar outgassing would not have a long term damaging effect on the guns?

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

One thing is certain using cedar you wouldn't have any moth eaten guns. :laughing: My dad kept a M1 carbine in their cedar chest for many years and it never received any damage.


----------



## Mbrockman5 (Feb 25, 2013)

Have you seen the inside of some high end safes? Like Browning, They use cedar in some of theirs.... 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

